# Multiple Duck Mounts



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

Headed to POC this weekend for a littel duck hunting. Looking to mount 2 - 3 red heads in a "fly by". Lets see y'alls mounts that consist of more than one duck. Thanks.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

hey that looks familiar. too bad my dog got a hold of it before we moved. i guess i am going to have to kill some more redheads


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

before I hung it on the wall.


----------

